# Trying to get more power into my golf 1.4 tsi (single charged)



## Emilis1 (4 mo ago)

Im a new member and have only gotten into cars around a year ago so apologies if what i say sounds ridiculous, i was wondering if anyone had any ideas or advice on how to get more power into my car. Its a smaller engine and i have the single charged model (122bhp). My next car i want to be a lot better than this one but i still want more speed for now, is there anything i can do aside from a remap to get as much power to my car as possible. Ive thought about adding the supercharger from the twincharged model of the 1.4 tsi into my car, i have thought of getting a new hybrid turbo for my car, remaps, is there any way i could get my car to push north of 200bhp. Im open to any ideas thanks for the help .


----------



## efezorba (7 mo ago)

Hi there, oem 1.4tsi CHPA engine turbo is good choice for 1.4tsi 122, Turbo called 140IHI , with good cold air intake + downpipe you will have 200bhp with good fuel


----------



## Emilis1 (4 mo ago)

efezorba said:


> Hi there, oem 1.4tsi CHPA engine turbo is good choice for 1.4tsi 122, Turbo called 140IHI , with good cold air intake + downpipe you will have 200bhp with good fuel


 Thankyou i will look into that


----------

